# Foraging Wild Food -Survival Texas-



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

This guy is informative .


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Those ripe prickly pear apples are very tasty but hard to get all the little thorns off of em.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Aqua is sharing very good information with us. I appreciate it!


----------

